# Extra Tall Modern Stand for 75 Gal Long



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

I am building my stand now for my 75 gal. I just finished the frame and I am working on the wrap.

I am using 1/2" MDF instead of 3/8" ply for the top platform and wrap. I am painting it black.

I built my frame with the sides, then top then front panel, so that way it requires minimal edge dressing. I am adding some scrap baseboards I had lying around to the bottom and also to the top of the stand. The top baseboard molding will cover the lower ledge of the tank.

I used just 7 - 2"x 4" X 8' I bought 8 of them.

The MDF I had scrap and the baseboards, which would cost you extra. I spent about $32 with a 1 lb box of 2.5" screws, and two HD buckets. I used no glue. I used every screw just for the frame, but I am using a brad nailer to tack down the wrap.

I used pine, because it was just for the frame and I wouldn't be staining it. Also, when building something of this size, you have to consider, strength/weight ratio. Oak is a too heavy for my application. There is a reason we use pine to frame houses...frame strength, cost, to weight ratio. To me, oak wasn't the way to go, but of course I only have to support a 75 and I was painting it all along.

There are a couple oddities of my stand. I have a large sump, so I had to accommodate that with a large middle section. So I am going to have two smaller door sections on the right and left with two larger doors in the center. The doors will be cut out of the wrap, sanded and put on a nice hinge with pulls. The opening is large enough so no platform is needed in the stand itself (Although I may add some shelves later). Also a savings of weight.

The other thing is, my stand is 30" tall. I did this because I have a 75 gal long (60LX18WX16H). I used 8 vertical boars and two inner frame boards on the bottom frame and 3 on the upper frame. The stand will bring my tank up to near eye level. I'll build a canopy to match in the future.

I'll get pictures of the completed or near completed project. My hope is to find a 110-120 with the same footprint when I can.


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello....sounds cool....be sur to post some pics

Tekjunky


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

it does sound pretty cool, but doesn't MDF fall apart when you get water on it... or will the paint act like a repellent... i steered away from MDF because others here said it would fall apart after a while... just a FYI if you haven't started yet... plus weight wise, ply is lighter than MDF too i think... not 100% sure, but thought so...

just my $.02... good luck, and post some pics when finished.


----------



## Nil (Jan 20, 2005)

My 75 gal tank is uses 3/4" plywood for the load bearing areas, but is skinned in 1/2" & 3/4" MDF. I painted the MDF (latex paint), and then polyurethaned it. That particular combination is quite waterproof (assuming you put the polyurethane on thick enough). This is 2 years later and I haven't had a single spot where I've had a problem, though I haven't had any leaks or persistent standing water anywhere on the tank.

On the other hand, I had a 29 gallon that I did in MDF and painted with latex trim paint, but didn't polyurethane it. Areas where it had water condense on it quickly caused the paint to peel and the MDF to start to deteriorate.

Point is, I'd strongly recommend using polyurethane on it.

Oh, and I would have recommended glue too, but it's too late for that now...


----------

